# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  How old do you really look? (Microsoft's new website)

## Kirsebaer

Saw an article about http://how-old.net/ yesterday and decided to try it out. I tried it with several recent photos and got pretty much the same results everytime (24-25 years old) - I'm actually 31  :Tongue: 

How old do you look according to the site? (no need to post your photo here if u don't want to)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I tried several photos and got ages in the 30-40 range...and I'm 27.  :Tongue: 

I wonder if my glasses and my generally stoic facial expressions are throwing it off. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I got 22 and 39 with different pics. Suuuper accurate lol  :Tongue:

----------


## Blush

I'm 22 and got 22, w000t.  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I tried several photos and got ages in the 30-40 range...and I'm 27. 
> 
> I wonder if my glasses and my generally stoic facial expressions are throwing it off. Â¬_Â¬



I've heard that glasses do affect their results :b





> I got 22 and 39 with different pics. Suuuper accurate lol



haha 39?! Did you have glasses on in that photo? Apparently glasses make their face recognition algorithm confused  ::D: 





> I'm 22 and got 22, w000t.



 ::D:  so it does work... sometimes! lol

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> haha 39?! Did you have glasses on in that photo? Apparently glasses make their face recognition algorithm confused



Haha yup. Kinda mortifying for a first try. I know I don't look 39 though! No glasses, but they were both at odd angles and in the first one (the 39 one) I was also sporting my usual bored/uninterested expression. 22 is pretty close, however.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I tired a bunch more. Got a lot of 22s, a number of 30-somes. And then this attached picture, which guessed I was 25 (which will be true next month).

I've narrowed the 30-somes down to my eyes. They're just heavy-set. That's about as wide as they open in the attached pic. Add it to the never-ending list of my insecurities surrounding my appearance. Oooor maybe they're detecting my massive eye bags. Do ya sleep? Kinda. Sorta. Maybe. Sometimes. I also know I typically don't look _thrilled_ in pictures, so maybe that's causing my 30-some results.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I tired a bunch more. Got a lot of 22s, a number of 30-somes. And then this attached picture, which guessed I was 25 (which will be true next month).
> 
> I've narrowed the 30-somes down to my eyes. They're just heavy-set. That's about as wide as they open in the attached pic. Add it to the never-ending list of my insecurities surrounding my appearance. Oooor maybe they're detecting my massive eye bags. Do ya sleep? Kinda. Sorta. Maybe. Sometimes. I also know I typically don't look _thrilled_ in pictures, so maybe that's causing my 30-some results.



It's weird that you keep getting ages over 30 - you definitely look younger than 25 :b I wonder what age I'd get if I used a pic of me where I'm not wearing any foundation and we can see the dark circles around my eyes - I'll try that later and post about it here. Can't say I'm not scared of the results lol I feel really insecure going out in public without any foundation on my face. Especially after people I know asked me if I was depressed/tired/whatever. I was absolutely fine, just wasn't wearing any make up.
PS: You look drop-dead gorgeous in that photo!

----------


## Kirsebaer

Ok so I took a picture of my morning face, no make-up, looking like a meth head and I got.. 21! I call bullshit.
I also tried other pics and this time I got very different results in all of them. 
Here's a collage:



If I ever get arrested one day, my mugshot is probably gonna look like pic #4.  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> It's weird that you keep getting ages over 30 - you definitely look younger than 25 :b I wonder what age I'd get if I used a pic of me where I'm not wearing any foundation and we can see the dark circles around my eyes - I'll try that later and post about it here. Can't say I'm not scared of the results lol I feel really insecure going out in public without any foundation on my face. Especially after people I know asked me if I was depressed/tired/whatever. I was absolutely fine, just wasn't wearing any make up.
> PS: You look drop-dead gorgeous in that photo!



Shanks, Kirse - that was a pre-haircut photo  ::D: . My hair looks less like straw now. You're looking gorgeous as always ^_^.
I think this website is as bad at guessing peoples' ages as I am. Decades off! To prove that I can't make this up, I'm posting a photo of a photo (I forgot how to internet and can't figure out how to share the actual pic). You guys...I'm FORTY.  :O_O:

----------


## Koalafan

Aww both you guys look gorgeous!!  ::o:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> You guys...I'm FORTY.



lol  ::D: 





> Aww both you guys look gorgeous!!



 :Hug:  merci Koala!  ::D:

----------


## Sagan

Said I was 46! How dare they! I'm only 31  ::(:

----------


## Sagan

That's better  ::):

----------


## Sagan

> Ok so I took a picture of my morning face, no make-up, looking like a meth head and I got.. 21! I call bullshit.
> I also tried other pics and this time I got very different results in all of them. 
> Here's a collage:
> 
> If I ever get arrested one day, my mugshot is probably gonna look like pic #4.



Cutest mugshot ever, HA  ::D:

----------


## sanspants

Dammit Microsoft, you and your scary accuracy  ::D:  It's totally because I only had three hours of sleep. 

Rite!?? 

My other pictures come out to 34 and 27  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Said I was 46! How dare they! I'm only 31



I didn't know you're 31 too!  :: 





> That's better



so cuteeee!!  ::D: 





> Cutest mugshot ever, HA



shanks   (I still think that I look like [BEEP] in that pic though lol)

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Dammit Microsoft, you and your scary accuracy  It's totally because I only had three hours of sleep. 
> 
> Rite!?? 
> 
> My other pictures come out to 34 and 27



Looking handsome, sanspants!  ::):

----------


## sanspants

> Looking handsome, sanspants!



Thank you Kirsebaer  ::):  You're very pretty in all of your pics  ::): 

Random: Are you and your wife traveling yet?

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Thank you Kirsebaer  You're very pretty in all of your pics 
> 
> Random: Are you and your wife traveling yet?



that's kind of you to say 

We're flying to the US on June 8, so in 2 weeks!  ::):

----------


## sanspants

> that's kind of you to say 
> 
> We're flying to the US on June 8, so in 2 weeks!



Awesome  ::):  It would be great to have some sort of mini-AS meetup. I wonder who else is within reasonable traveling distance of where you'll be...hmmmm. 

Edit: Oops, I'm waaaaaay OT

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Awesome  It would be great to have some sort of mini-AS meetup. I wonder who else is within reasonable traveling distance of where you'll be...hmmmm. 
> 
> Edit: Oops, I'm waaaaaay OT



It would be awesome if we could have an AS meetup! Koalafan and I were planning on meeting up in NYC but it turns out his classes start in the first week of June to he won't be able to make it  ::(:  How far from NYC do you live, Nick? If at least two of us (3 with my SO) are sure to be there, we could start a thread and see if more people would join us  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

@sanspants
 : haha I was just re-reading your last VM .. "Most of my overseas friends end up in NYC. It's almost an entirely different country than the rest of the place"  ::D:  I know the feeling - most people who visit my country go straight to Rio de Janeiro lol . I'd love to visit other regions in the US (this time we're only doing NYC, Orlando and Miami), but since it's a big country, I'd need more time and more money to do that :b Anyway - I hope you don't live too far from NYC!

PS: We've totally hijacked this thread  ::D:  but who cares!!

----------


## sanspants

> @sanspants
>  : haha I was just re-reading your last VM .. "Most of my overseas friends end up in NYC. It's almost an entirely different country than the rest of the place"  I know the feeling - most people who visit my country go straight to Rio de Janeiro lol . I'd love to visit other regions in the US (this time we're only doing NYC, Orlando and Miami), but since it's a big country, I'd need more time and more money to do that :b Anyway - I hope you don't live too far from NYC!
> 
> PS: We've totally hijacked this thread  but who cares!!



/Jacks up thread even moar  ::D: 

NYC sounds good  ::):  I'm a few hours away but always up for an adventure. I have at least one friend from SAS right across the river in NJ who is interested too (forget his username at the moment, since I've been calling him Doug for years). Ok, gonna switch to VM'ing now. 

OTHER PEEPOLS: FEEL FREE TO REZOOM NURMAL THRED ALREDDDY IN PROGRESSS. THANK YOO!

----------


## Sagan

I'd be all for it! Too bad I'm in Oregon.  ::(:

----------


## Sagan

> I didn't know you're 31 too! 
> 
> 
> 
> so cuteeee!! 
> 
> 
> 
> shanks   (I still think that I look like [BEEP] in that pic though lol)



<< You are very photogenic, I haven't seen a picture of you that looked bad in any way.

Thank you  ::):  Yeah I was born Jan. 1984.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Dammit Microsoft, you and your scary accuracy  It's totally because I only had three hours of sleep. 
> 
> Rite!?? 
> 
> My other pictures come out to 34 and 27



Damn, you on three hours of sleep? I'd look like I crawled out of the grave, Walking Dead style >.<. Rock them three hours lol. One told me I was 51! Should have screen capped. Somebody's behind this knowing I'm freaking out about being 25 soon lol I just know it. Well [BEEP] them. Earlier this week someone told me they thought I was straight outta high school so chew on that, pranksters. *oldmanfist*

----------


## sanspants

> Damn, you on three hours of sleep? I'd look like I crawled out of the grave, Walking Dead style >.<. Rock them three hours lol. One told me I was 51! Should have screen capped. Somebody's behind this knowing I'm freaking out about being 25 soon lol I just know it. Well [BEEP] them. Earlier this week someone told me they thought I was straight outta high school so chew on that, pranksters. *oldmanfist*



Ha, you're going to be carded until you're like 51  :Tongue: . 

Lol I thought you'd say yup, that's how you look on three hours of sleep Nick  :Tongue:  Although the thought occurred to me that every day you saw me I was probably tired, hungover, or both  :Coffee:  You can tell I'm low on rest because the whites of my eyes...aren't!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I'd be all for it! Too bad I'm in Oregon.



 ::(:  the downside of living in a big country...
If we all lived in, say, Switzerland we wouldn't be having this problem  :Tongue: 





> Thank you  Yeah I was born Jan. 1984.



I'm like a month older than you  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Ha, you're going to be carded until you're like 51 . 
> 
> Lol I thought you'd say yup, that's how you look on three hours of sleep Nick  Although the thought occurred to me that every day you saw me I was probably tired, hungover, or both  You can tell I'm low on rest because the whites of my eyes...aren't!



Haha yeah, I guess we had pretty opposite schedules! When's the last time you set your alarm for 5AM? I would still never guess you were lacking sleep from that pic though. 

& I probably will be carded until then. This site is only factoring in facial features, but I think where my frame is small I just look like a kid to everyone in real life. My lack of an appropriate wardrobe doesn't help. But I want to wear a "t-rex hates push-ups" t-shirt everyday dammit.

----------


## toaster little

Mine says I'm 27 in one and 30 in another.

It also says I'm 29 in a picture I took 3 years ago.  I guess I'm 32 today  ::(: 

37 in a group picture I took with friends when we went out for drinks.

----------

